# mattherw 23 - a perplexing question



## Richard King (Mar 26, 2006)

Why did Jesus say to the crowd and his disciples ..."the scribes and the pharisees sit on Moses' seat so practice and observe whatever they tell you... but not what they do."

He then proceeds to bluntly say the pharisees are blind and say woe to them and list the wrong things the pharisees do including making their proselytes twice as much a child of hell as they themselves are etc.

Why were people instructed to practice and observe what these people told them?


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 26, 2006)

Can you say 'tradition'? Plus, the Pharisees and Saduccees had great political power in the Jewish community; they were feared and highly respected. One cannot remove the fact that the Prophet Isaiah warned of inherent 'blindness' in ch 6 which would shackle Israel.

[Edited on 3-26-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 26, 2006)

Matthew Henry says:



> Note, 1. Many a good place is filled with bad men; it is no new thing for the vilest men to be exalted even to Moses' seat (Ps. xii. 8); and, when it is so, the men are not so much honoured by the seat as the seat is dishonoured by the men. Now they that sat in Moses' seat were so wretchedly degenerated, that it was time for the great Prophet to arise, like unto Moses, to erect another seat. 2. Good and useful offices and powers are not therefore to be condemned and abolished, because they fall sometimes into the hands of bad men, who abuse them. We must not therefore pull down Moses' seat, because scribes and Pharisees have got possession of it; rather than so, let both grow together until the harvest, ch. xiii. 30.
> 
> Hence he infers (v. 3), "Whatsoever they bid you observe, that observe and do As far as they sit in Moses' seat, that is, read and preach the law that was given by Moses" (which, as yet, continued in full force, power, and virtue), "and judge according to that law, so far you must hearken to them, as remembrances to you of the written word." The scribes and Pharisees made it their business to study the scripture, and were well acquainted with the language, history, and customs of it, and its style and phraseology. Now Christ would have the people to make use of the helps they gave them for the understanding of the scripture, and do accordingly. As long as their comments did illustrate the text and not pervert it; did make plain, and not make void, the commandment of God; so far they must be observed and obeyed, but with caution and a judgment of discretion. Note, We must not think the worse of good truths for their being preached by bad ministers; nor of good laws for their being executed by bad magistrates. Though it is most desirable to have our food brought by angels, yet, if God send it to us by ravens, if it be good and wholesome, we must take it, and thank God for it. Our Lord Jesus promiseth this, to prevent the cavil which some would be apt to make at this following discourse; as if, by condemning the scribes and Pharisees, he designed to bring the law of Moses into contempt, and to draw people off from it; whereas he came not to destroy, but to fulfil. Note, It is wisdom to obviate the exceptions which may be taken at just reproofs, especially when there is occasion to distinguish between officers and their offices, that the ministry be not blamed when the ministers are.


----------

